# lights on routers



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Is there a reason router manufacturers dont add lights in their routers? I have an older B&D that is a favorite because of this feature.....Rebel


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Rebelwork

May be the reason is money.
Two weeks ago, I visited Japan and I saw a Makita trimmer with light (LED).
I assume that the models made for each country are a little bit different so please check it with “Makita USA”.

For the big routers, may be the assumption is that most of them are used under the table and in any case you don’t see what’s happening there, not to mention that most of the guys are using “insert” to close the gape so the light will not have any effect.

I saw the trimmer in operation at night and it’s really very nice idea.

niki


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Rebel

I had a Craftsman router that I favoured and used for some 30 plus years that had a work light in the housing. 

Needless to say when it worked, it was great, however most of the time the light bulb was burnt out and changing it was difficult, if you happened to have a spare bulb on hand.   

I think the reason why more manufacturers don't include the work light is that it just doesn't work 100% of the time, as the vibration of the motor will destroy the bulb filament, plus the debris buildup inside the enclosed housing negated any value of having a light.

This same router ( which I still have ) also came with a single wrench and spindle lock system, to which has caused me just as much aggravation as the spindle lock has now broken away from the plastic housing on two separate occassions.   

The first time this happened, Sears replaced the entire housing in order that the spindle lock functioned properly.

Since the last time this happened, this router has been delegated for cottage use only, and is still unrepaired, where it may still get some limited use, but with and extra wrench to tighten the collet.

Just my 2 cents worth.

 Ric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rebel
I would say Vibration would be the big thing, most lights just can't take it on when they heat up.(light filiment thing)
The new LED type high power lights would need a low voltage power supply and that's to much weight to add with out a 2nd cord in the way,looks like battery types will take a big share of the market in the coming years and maybe they will offer the light opt. setup then, because of the battery is on the router. (DC power supply)
I did see a Norm's show (NYW) about 3 weeks back that had a sign maker showing how they made signs, he had a 50 watt spot light fixed on his small router to see the detail when he used the router free hand on a sign.
That was neat but a little Rube Goldberg set up but it worked for him on his open base router.

Just my 2 cents
Bj


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

ive had the B&D router for many yrs. vibration and heat are not factors or i would have had to replace it already. either way it was a good ideal.


----------



## awh (Mar 3, 2006)

I think I have that same 30-year old Craftsman router you have! It has the micrometer adjustment instead of the screw thread arangement that most others use. I have also noticed that some of the current Sears Craftsman routers have LED lights... it might be a patent issue or something, if it's not I wish Porter-Cable would put a light on theirs it is a very handy feature.


Tony


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

I too have an older Craftsman with a light - not sure what year, but at least 10 yrs old - and wish the others had lights - my eyes are gettin' too old!! Never had much problem with it going out - maybe twice, but never used it that hard either.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Many Craftsman routers had the light feature. Skil was the first to use the new LED technology on a router.(As far as I know) People voicing their opinion is how changes are made to tools, so let your manufacturer know what you think.


----------



## KENNETH KIDWELL (Sep 23, 2005)

I have a skill router that came in a kit with fixed base and plunge base and it has a light but the downfall is the base dont tighten down to moter and when you put a load on it the moter wiggles in its base I also have the sears router with light but the brushes have worn out


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

A little off subject here, but speaking of need for good lighting, I remember an article recently, maybe in one of the shop magazines, about suggested light placement and guidelines for placement in shop design - I'll see if I can find it and post a link if anyone wants.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

KENNETH KIDWELL said:


> I have a skill router that came in a kit with fixed base and plunge base and it has a light but the downfall is the base dont tighten down to moter and when you put a load on it the moter wiggles in its base I also have the sears router with light but the brushes have worn out



Hi Kenneth,

I also have a Skil, I think it's model 1825. Mine tightens right down to the motor no problem, no vibrations, nothing, appears very solid. It is however very new, only used a few hours so maybe it needs more longetivety.

I use the standard base in a router table and the plunge for above table work.

But so far, it's been a very good device for me. I've been mostly routing patterns for picture framing and it's been excellent for that.

Karateed......


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

After many years..... are lights put in routers now?


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

yes, some have an internal LED light.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I've been told to stay away from the new routers but the lights are a feature I can use. I'll have to visit the store soon,..thx


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad to see you're now able to login, Jack.

David


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks.... I look much younger too...


----------

